# Did you have swimming class in high school?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I did, never liked taking off my shirt in front of people. I went to my doctor, she gave me an excuse letter, I told her it hurt my ears to go in the water, she knew I was lying but still gave me the letter and wanted to know the real reason, I didn't tell her, no more than 5 times in that class, so glad I didn't have to take it, I don't know how to swim, that's okay with me, I stay on the land


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I hated it. Swimming carnival day was the worst. Later in high school I just stopped going.

Swimming instructors can be seriously sadistic.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, just for a year though.
I didn't mind it. It beat team sports by a mile and they never made us race so no competition at all.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, and it was the only sport I enjoyed at school. Although, eventually I became really self-conscious about my body and started avoiding swimming altogether.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope. We didn't have a pool. Cheap arse school


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Nothing like that. It was football(soccer), basketball(sometimes), very rarely handball or nothing.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.
In the autumn when school started, we'd sometimes go to the beach to play volleyball and what not in PE, and after that it was optional to go for a swim in the sea.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't even know why we had swimming class one quarter in high school. I ****ing hated it.

First of all, it's awkward to be partially exposed (the only swimsuit I had was a two piece, paired with some swim trunks). I knew someone a year above me who told me that when he had to take swim class, he always wore his shirt in the pool...his peers laughed at him, but he said it was better than being shirtless and laughed at for being "fat." It's complete **** that students have to be put through this mockery.

Secondly, it's freezing to jump in the pool in the morning when you have 1st or 2nd period gym class.

Third, I'm a terrible swimmer. Even worse than other sports. I was always near the last person to finish my exercise, meanwhile everyone was either talking amongst themselves or watching me have a near asthma attack flailing around my last laps in the pool.

Lastly, 7 minutes is _not_ enough time to run to the locker room, unlock your locker, wait in line for the stalls, change out of a clingy bathing suit, dry off thoroughly, put on all your clothes, run back to your locker to put everything in, and run to your next class all the way across campus. You will not believe the anxiety I got running into my next classroom, with everyone already seated and staring at me, heaving breaths with wet hair dripping as I trudge to my seat. How ****ing embarrassing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but we had shirts and skins in team sports.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Never knew such a thing existed.

They have swimming classes but no nutrition or financial classes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I learned to swim very young. My mother put us in swimming classes at the YMCA. I spent a lot of my waking time in chlorinated water when I was a kid.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

We went swimming quite a few times.
That and football (soccer) were really the only two things I enjoyed in PE.
It was essentially just bathing class and you could do whatever you wanted in the pool.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, we had a pool. The same pool I originally took swimming lessons in as a kid.

We did it for maybe a week. It was way better than all the other sports I sucked at. I guess it was kind of a polarizing thing - some people loved it, some people hated it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. School was too cheap to keep the pool running.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Only in primary school. I'm such a terrible swimmer, they didn't help much. I can float though.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a swimming class in elementary school. It was probably one of my worst memories of elementary school for me. For one, we didn't have these nice things called "stalls". We had to get butt naked in front of everyone to change in and out of our swimwear. 

Also, I completely sucked at it. I mean, I just couldn't grasp it. In the meantime, the teacher would keep preaching the same word to me in front of everyone, effort, effort, effort. Telling me to put in effort does nothing for me since every time I tried to swim, doing exactly as she said, I would sink while everyone else happily swam to the other side of the pool. To add injury to insult, I would always get an ear infection from that class too.

To this day, I believe that class is where my SA started developing. Then, life threw plenty more at me to make it worse as the years went by.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

no cuz we didnt have a pool


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, at primary school, in the public pool. Don't remember the swimming lessons, but occasional competitions were not good, because everyone had to be included, but at the time I could only do something really pathetic like swimming the width of the shallow end, getting firmly beaten. The small pool there was often hired for kids birthday parties. Some of mine were there, I went to other peoples'. There was quite a lot of splashing each other, holding people under for a joke etc, there, which presumably would'nt have pleased anyone with major SA. But at primary school I was'nt especially shy, that began later. 

The (indoor) swimming pool at (boarding) school was odd in itself, it's unused/derelict now. It was a former log dipping pit, heated by turbines from a stream. It was noticeably warmer than freezing after heavy rain. I eventually learned to swim reasonably well with face under, but perhaps still could'nt dive in properly now. Think it was mostly ok/good though. There was a lot of swimming really, also in the stream/lake, some trips to public pools. 

I think the instructors were always ok, not sadistic. We also had a few trips to a ski area (in Scotland), there the instructors were'nt usually very nice. They mocked my lack of skiing ability, deliberately left me behind on the practise run. There was also the problem of nasty people refusing to ski with me, you were'nt supposed to do it alone. So it was rarely good. I hav'nt done it since, but envy people who can ski in other countries with proper snow.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. My tiny school didn't have a pool until a few years after I graduated. It was unfortunate as competitive swimming was one of the few things I was good at back then. Although I don't know if I would have joined the swim team anyways with my 'back-ne problem' back then and the probable Speedo requirement.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. We had to do it in primary school, but being a small school we didn't have a pool they took us up to a really rough secondary school to use their pool. I used to find lessons fun though. There were a lot of bad swimmers in my class so it felt good to beat them in lap races. Only negative really was being self-concious about my body, which became 10 times worse in secondary school.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, There was no pool or swimming classes. I can't swim anyway, so I wouldn't have taken part in it if they did have it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, my school didn't have a pool. Don't think I would have enjoyed swim class too much.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, mandatory every other week for two hours during PE class at the public pool from age 5 to 18. Quite thorough too, including things like rescuing and reviving drowning victims, swimming with clothes on to simulate airplane crash scenario's and all that. Came in handy when one of the students actually sank to the bottom of the pool during prolonged underwater swimming training excercises, at least.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No, well swim team was optional and I almost joined it. I feel like the water is the only place I feel comfortable sometimes though since I've been swimming my whole life.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Swimming class in high school?

I think I would have drowned myself on the spot.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

High School =No, most school don't have because of accidents and lake of lands...

Secondary School (7~9Grade)= Yes,,but NO I didn't take swimming class!..Today I feel sorry


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No, I had them in elementary school, though.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

No, very few schools in North America can afford a pool.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There was a pool but there were no regular classes for it in hs, just extra circular groups like water polo which I never did.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't go to high school. Except for like 1 month or so. I believe the showers were not working so no one was forced to do strenuous exercise and definitely not swimming.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

None of my schools had a swimming pool.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yes, but it wasn't a mandatory course.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

We didn't. I'm actually very thankful for that, I never could get in a pool even in front of family without a ton of anxiety.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yes, all the girls hated it all the boys loved it. It was mainly just fooling around in the pool though because our teacher was laid back. So we'd play volleyball with a beach ball or sit in the water which was better than laps. The only thing I disliked about it was that it was winter and on the days you had to get hour hair wet you where kind of cold the rest of the day.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

No swimming classes in high school.  Learned to swim as an adult...not sure I would have been ready to learn to swim in high school...would have probably been much too self-conscious so I'm happy it wasn't offered then.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Not in High School but in Primary School. I swam for the School in local competition which was pretty fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There was no pool. I learned to swim in a river like a lot of country boys.


----------

